

The most popular websites in the world by country - aelaguiz
http://gizmodo.com/the-most-visited-websites-in-the-world-country-by-coun-1440569500?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_twitter&utm_source=gizmodo_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow

======
dorfsmay
Not surprised by Baidu, Yandex, etc... a quick look at your servers logs will
show how agressive their bots are. But facebook? Do they even crawl the
internet? Or do they rely on what's been posted on facebook?

~~~
ChikkaChiChi
I think you are thinking in reverse of what this data is showing.

~~~
dorfsmay
Just re-read the title... "most visited websites". For some reason I thought
it said "most used search engine".

More coffee for me I guess...

------
aelaguiz
Here is the actual source link: [http://geography.oii.ox.ac.uk/2013/09/age-of-
internet-empire...](http://geography.oii.ox.ac.uk/2013/09/age-of-internet-
empires/)

~~~
ChikkaChiChi
That old map image looks cool, but the false fold down straight through the
names of the sites is a bit of a problem.

I'm glad to see sites like 'Facrlook', 'Baida', 'Yahoc', and 'Yanlex' are more
popular than their properly spelled counterparts.

